# MY Dream Smallie! Wont find these in the LMR!



## LMRsmallmouth (Jan 10, 2006)

all I can say is....WOW

http://www.trollersconnection.com/

Check this one out!


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

yeah the dood broke his own record! Lower odds of that then hitting 4-2-3-9 after THE GAME.


----------



## Cordon (Apr 12, 2005)

Holy Lunker Batman!!!!! What I wouldn't give to pull that hog out! And yes I do believe you are LMR you won't be finding a smallie like that in our river!!


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

yeah the LMR ain't no scioto that's for sure lol


----------



## creekwalker (May 23, 2004)

I think that smallie ate a soccer ball shortly before it was caught 



CW


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

wow i want


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

i have a silly question what is LMR ?


----------



## Tee (Apr 5, 2004)

LMR = Little Miami River.


----------



## LMRsmallmouth (Jan 10, 2006)

Sadly for you crawdiddy....Scioto doesn't have a beast like that either...lol No 9 lb river fish anywhere!!! but we can always dream! I wouldn't mind a 6lb river fish...would probably be just as nice of an accomplishment!


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

I am sure there is something like that lurking in a few inland lakes like that in ohio...
Not including erie of course...


----------



## LMRsmallmouth (Jan 10, 2006)

Oh yeah...Eerie has tons...some other lakes may too...but I would like to see the World record "River Smallie", I would guess there is a 7 or so swimming in the New!
Any 6+ in an "ohio" river would be a dream...I keep trying


----------



## blueheron (Oct 2, 2006)

This im sure has been discussed, but what is the biggest small mouth caught in the LMR and what do you guys seem to catch where you are? Milford to Newtown I see alot of 1-3 pounders, but nothing bigger... yet.


----------



## LMRsmallmouth (Jan 10, 2006)

My PB is 4lb 10oz (21"), I caught 1 other 4lb fish (20.5). Lots of 3's but they arent that common. Even the 14" are fun


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

14" CHUNKS rule!!! they think they're 17"


----------



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

I have not logged on for a while due to work and bird hunting. I am glad that I did. That is one nice fish. As for a fish being that big in WV or Ohio rivers, well lets just say that I still believe in Santa Clause and I know what is going to be on the top of my list.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Be interesting to see what was in his stomach, im betting some BIG shad or some gilly's....

I could only hope the Scioto holds Smallies that big..I know it holds 5lb+ Smallies, but good luck catching one..Them older smallies are smart SOB's!

As for big inland smallies...I believe this pic was taken from an inland res....Maybe it was from Erie, but I got it from this site, so it was def from Ohio. Biggest Smallie I've seen from Ohio/Erie.


----------



## lurer (Oct 25, 2006)

Wow! What a fish and what a gut. Pull out the x-ray and see if there is a ball of lead in the belly.


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Caught from an LMR trib. Alleged 6lber


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

looks like you could jump across that trickle. Yeah thats one of my fave pics on here, juniormintz....someday I can only hope.


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Good luck Diddy. Let me know how you do


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

I would love to catch a 7lb + smallie. Record or not, I think it would be amazing


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Not trying to bark up anyones tree, But I gaurentee a record smallie will be swimming in the rivers in ohio..
Maybe not down south, but some of the lake run smallies (Run from lake erie and spawn in its tribs) are absolutley huge...


----------



## LMRsmallmouth (Jan 10, 2006)

.....oh, I am sure there are monsters in the tribs of lake eerie....no doubt! I still bet they are a rare catch, even though they are there. Down here anything over 5 is a catch of a lifetime, but I know exactly where the pic below is taken from (one of my holes...lol) but the trib is behind him, the camera man was almost standing in the River (near S. Lebanon). As you can see there is no water in the trib so I am guessing he caught it in the LMR. I have heard of 5lb fish coming from Obannon and Todds Fork, I think Rblake caught a 4+ (19 or 20 inch) this year there. That might be the biggest pic of a fish from LMR I have seen. I did see a 5lb 2oz 22" fish caught 50 Ft from me this Spring. Dang I was jealous. Dude was protecting it like uranium...he wouldn't let me get close enough to even take a pic with the digital...lol


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

LMRsmallmouth said:


> .....oh, I am sure there are monsters in the tribs of lake eerie....no doubt! I still bet they are a rare catch, even though they are there.


Not so...
I know someone who pulled 3 Fish O's (20"+) in one day....
They are a member of this board but I prefer not to say there name... 
Talk about the trip of a lifetime!


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

I don't care


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

> but I know exactly where the pic below is taken from (one of my holes...lol) but the trib is behind him, the camera man was almost standing in the River (near S. Lebanon). As you can see there is no water in the trib so I am guessing he caught it in the LMR


Not so again sir. Fish was caught nowhere near the LMR.


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

I know where it was caught. It's pretty obvious.

It was caught at a place that someone really likes.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

fishingredhawk said:


> Caught from an LMR trib


Funny that the fish came from a small trib....

A old buddy of mine shocked fish for the EPA a couple summers ago. One of his favorite field storys was when he got the two biggest Smallmouth's of the entire season out of the Little Darby (mind you he shocked numerous streams across the state, Big darby,Scioto,LMR,Paint Creek etc.). They both came from an undercut bank WAY up on the Little darby. I remeber him saying the section of creek was a mear 3ft wide, and you could easily jump across it. The Smallies were both 5+ lbs...No doubt a pattern going on here: BIG fish holding in TINY tribs.


----------

